# Looking for trading 18" Veloche wheels for possible stock/others



## usmonaro (Apr 9, 2009)

Looking to trade but probably not even. Cost me about $1200 to put these on here, still look very new, recently replaced 1 center cap.

Set of 4, all with center caps. In great shape with no scratches or nicks I know of. Has tires, 2 about 65% and 2 about 40%. All tires match, Sumitomo HTRZII. 

I just decided I wanted some different ones on my car. I want something a bit more "muscle" car for me. If anyone is interested please email.


----------

